# Need help finding web designer



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

I am searching for a web designer. I already have a host and a shopping cart but it needs to be customized. Nothing too fancy - just simple and straight forward. I placed an ad with Elance but the companies bidding so far don't have much experience designing apparel/t-shirt websites. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

What is your price range?


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

This is my first time looking for a website designer and therefore don't have experience with how much would be fair and acceptable for what I need done. I can provide the details and allow the designers to submit quotes.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

alma7 said:


> I am searching for a web designer. I already have a host and a shopping cart but it needs to be customized. Nothing too fancy - just simple and straight forward. I placed an ad with Elance but the companies bidding so far don't have much experience designing apparel/t-shirt websites. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.


You can also invite companies to bid on elance if you see some portfolios that you like there.

Also, you could check with the maker of the shopping cart you're using.

For example, if you're using oscommerce, they have a large forum and following of people that can customize that shopping cart. Same goes for cubecart, zencart, and other free carts.

You can also try other outsourcing places like odesk.com, designoutpost.com, rentacoder.com, etc.


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you Rodney!!


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

I came across this guy's website. I found the link to his site on a site which is the signature of a member here. I don't know anything about him other than his website but he seems to do good work.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I know of a few web designers that are pretty awesome, but expensive. WWW.GOMEDIA.US and WWW.STUIOAKT.com


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you for your response!!!!


----------



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you sooo much.


----------

